# Shih-Tzu? Yorkies?



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

In considering getting a playmate for Brinkley...I am tentavely considering possible getting another breed that is SUPPOSEDLY good for allergy sufferers. I have several people who own both Yorkies and Shih-Tzus in my town that I could visit and try out the allergy part like I did with the Maltese before I purchased.

What I am wondering is if anyone has these with their malts, how they get along temperament wise, difference good and bad in temperaments etc. I know most people on here prefer the malts, and I am sure that I probably will too...but just wondering some opinions.


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

Hi there!
I have had two Shih-tzu's and I love them! Muffin was a tiny little thing, and quite the princess... Louie on the other had is a man...







Tini and Louie get a long GREAT! They play, and take naps together... very cute!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Lexi's bestfriend is a yorkie. They get along great. Ellie is a really good dog.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by nataliecmu_@Feb 7 2005, 02:03 PM
> *Hi there!
> I have had two Shih-tzu's and I love them! Muffin was a tiny little thing, and quite the princess... Louie on the other had is a man...
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

How tiny is tiny? How big is Louie?
Brinkley is around 8 pounds...so he is not so fragile. I know Shih-Tzu's get bigger than Maltese.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom_@Feb 7 2005, 02:15 PM
> *Lexi's bestfriend is a yorkie.  They get along great.  Ellie is a really good dog.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=34011*


[/QUOTE]


I have an "ex-friend" who had a mini-yorkie. That dog was SO timid it was pitiful! I don't think I want a mini one...she looks so tiny and fragile...I don't think she was going to get over 3 pounds.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

parker's aunt is a yorkie they get along great.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn+Feb 7 2005, 01:18 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have an "ex-friend" who had a mini-yorkie. That dog was SO timid it was pitiful! I don't think I want a mini one...she looks so tiny and fragile...I don't think she was going to get over 3 pounds.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=34013
[/B][/QUOTE]

Ellie is about 6lbs. She is not timid at all. Her and Lexi can get playing pretty rough. They like to pretend they are big dogs that are fighting eat other. Very funny to watch them play!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom+Feb 7 2005, 02:29 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]

Ellie is about 6lbs. She is not timid at all. Her and Lexi can get playing pretty rough. They like to pretend they are big dogs that are fighting eat other. Very funny to watch them play!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=34018
[/B][/QUOTE]

Yeah, I think my older cat needs a reprieve...poor thing. He is the only one without claws...so although Brink chases and plays with the others....Spencer is the one that gets the "rough" play and get "beat up on!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I know of several examples of Yorkies and Maltese who get along great.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Just remember that Yorkies are terriers and have a totally different personality than Maltese. Terriers are super high energy, can be stubborn and are usually yappier than Maltese. Not that they aren't great dogs, but I think people tend to forget that they are in the terrier group, not the toy group and have that "bounce off the walls" personality!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Lexi is actually more of a "yapper" then Ellie. As for "bounce off the walls" personality it isn't any worse then Lexi's.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I guess I'm fortunate. Lady may have a litany of health problems, but she has a classic Maltese personality. She's a perfect little companion dog who would love to be carried 24/7 and never makes a peep.

Before I discovered the Maltese breed, I considered getting a Yorkie, but my sister warned me about the terrier personality. She has 2 terriers (Jack Russells) herself, plus manages a vet office so she sees tons of them. She also pet sits for a friend's Yorkie.

I have neighbors with a Shih Tsu and Chanel is just a doll. I think they are more similiar to the Maltese in personality.


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn+Feb 7 2005, 02:17 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How tiny is tiny? How big is Louie?
Brinkley is around 8 pounds...so he is not so fragile. I know Shih-Tzu's get bigger than Maltese.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=34012
[/B][/QUOTE]


Muffin was only 6 lbs so she was small for a shih-tzu. Louie is about 12 pounds, yet Tini (at 6lbs) is the boss. I want to get another Shih-tzu one day, they have great personalities!!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Sorry Marj but I don't agree that shi tzu are similar in character as the maltese. And there are shi tzu and shi tzu. My daughter had a female shi tzu (she had to have her euthanized a week ago, she was almost 12). This was a nice shi tzu, lovely and sweet character but still definately not the Maltese. She was ok with Alex but they did not play together. Mistie loved balls, Alex loves toys. He does not play with balls. By contrast, my daughter's mother in law had 3 shi ztu. She had to give one away because he did not get along with the 2 other ones. My son in law never liked his mother's shi tzu but he liked Mistie. He said Mistie was different. I don't know about the yorkie's. I don't know if this helps. Also the coat of a shi tzu is ticker but like Maltese they don't shed. I had a lhasa apso before Alex. They don't shed either. But he was not as affectionate as the Maltese. And the one I had was plagued with allergies all year around.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

We have a yorkie and maltese they get a long great and hate to be seporated.
Just keep in mind yorkies are completly different from maltese.
but they really do get a long great.
I find that yorkies are a lot more head strong but they are very cute and loving.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Are you thinking about getting another dog other than a MALTESE!?!?!









My friend has this baby shihtzu (6 lbs for now) and I LOVE her spunky attitude! Cloud and Noriko are stuck up so they bark and growl at her. Poor baby! She was so scared she was shaking. But then she, all of a sudden, got the courage to bark back! SOOOOOOOOO CUUUUUUUTE. I wish she said that small forever. But she'll probably be a few lbs bigger than Cloud (11lbs). 

I don't think shih-tzu's are hypoallergenic. Don't they shed???

As far as personality--I think it partly depends on just them and how they want to act, and partly on how you raise them. I think saying one breed is more whatever than another breed may just be stereotyping them. But, I could be wrong. Cloud and Noriko are the only dogs I ever had.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

As you can see from my signature, I am a proud owner of a Shih Tzu. I love my Waffle very much. He is extremely affectionate and sweet. He loves to play fetch. He doesn't know a stranger in the world. My Maltese are a little more picky and they are more human like. Waffle is like a super happy kid that will gladly greet a theif at the door. Waffle is very small for a Shih Tzu at around 6 lbs. He is the size of my 4.5 lb Maltese (Cookie).

I would say that they are very different breeds but both are affectionate and sweet. Both breeds are known to have wonderful temparments. One thing to watch for with Shih Tzu are their eyes and flat faces. They are prone to many eye issues and breathing problems if their face is too flat.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Feb 7 2005, 06:52 PM
> *Are you thinking about getting another dog other than a MALTESE!?!?!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]








I am just considering other options. My vet's daughter has a yorkie pup that is REALLY cute...and I have always thought Shih-tzu were cute too...
I read that they don't shed, and they are on the list of supposedly hypo-allergenic dogs that I found when searching before I got Brinkley. 

Charmypoo...thanks for the information. Waffle is adorable...although you know I would dog-nap all your babies in a half a heart-beat!








Can you puppy trim a Shih-tzu? Or are they usually kept longer? I didn't know that you could puppy cut a maltese until I delved into my research. I know Shi's hair is more coarse and thick than maltese, right? I would like a "smaller" one if I got one...but not necessarily in the dangerously small range. Brink is around 8 pounds...so even up to ten or eleven would be ok really.

Anyway, it is probably something I am going to do WAY down the road...just trying to get some info now.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

You could definetly keep a Shih Tzu in a short coat. Several months ago, I broke down and cut Waffle into a puppy cut. He looked like a little puppy. His coat is very fast growing so it is getting pretty long again. He does not shed although Shih Tzu have a double coat. They do smell more "doggie" than the Maltese some times. 

With the Shih Tzu breed, if you are interested in smaller, you have to be very careful about finding one that is reputable. They use the term "imperial" and many are claimed to be not so great. If you are looking for a smaller Shih Tzu, I can recommend a few breeders that occasionaly has smaller ones.

As you may have noticed, I am picky about upbrining and pedigrees. I was looking for a small shih tzu with a nice pedigree. That was almost unheard of. I lucked out and got Waffle who is champion sired and has a long line of champions. His father was at the Eukanuba show (didn't win though). 

In terms of price, Shih Tzu are a lot cheaper than Maltese. Most top breeders will sell for under $1000 still. That is unheard of in the Maltese breed. With Yorkies, I believe their prices are more compareable to Maltese but maybe a little lower. We have a lot of great Yorkie breeders in Ontario and Shih Tzu as well but not Maltese! 

I have never owned a Yorkie but from what I see, they are different. Shih Tzu are probably a little closer in temperment. I woulod stay away from Poms though. I owned a pom and recently fostered a pom. They are really different and as a Maltese person ... I do not recommend the Pom.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

My daughter kept her shi tzu in a short coat and I think they look cute. As CharmyPoo said they have a double coat but they don't shed. And unlike Maltese, they have the "doggie" smell. Her shi tzu was on the bigger side: 12 lbs. She was very healthy until this last year. Oh another thing, they don't bark like Maltese or Yorkies. At least she didn't. Alex teached her to bark. Lol. She was not very well housebroken, but that was not her fault. It was her mommy's fault.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chelsey_@Feb 7 2005, 06:43 PM
> *We have a yorkie and maltese they get a long great and hate to be seporated.
> Just keep in mind yorkies are completly different from maltese.
> but they really do get a long great.
> ...


[/QUOTE]
what do you mean by head strong?
Arent they more independant than a maltese?

honestly... I dont know if i will ever get another breed after having a maltese! I dont think there is another breed that is such a momma's boy like Kodie!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

As I said earlier, Yorkies are in the terrier group, not the toy group like Maltese, and have all the terrier traits. One of those traits is a stubborn streak! You can call it head strong or independent, but they can be very hard headed. 

Janine, I have also heard that Shih Tsus are hard to housebreak from everyone who has had one. I had a friend up in New York with one that never was 100% housetrained. He was the cutest thing, but Barbara said he was the dumbest dog she'd ever had as far as housebreaking went.

My neighbors with Chanel have had better luck, but they have to keep her crated when they're gone or she'll pee in the house. She has even peed in the bed when she oversleeps! She's a doll, though.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Are there any breeds that has a maltese's characterisics???? (just curious)


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kodie+Feb 8 2005, 10:46 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what do you mean by head strong?
Arent they more independant than a maltese?

honestly... I dont know if i will ever get another breed after having a maltese! I dont think there is another breed that is such a momma's boy like Kodie!!








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=34175
[/B][/QUOTE]


I wondered if they were as loyal/clingy/follow you around/up your butt like as the maltese. I love it...so I would want another to be that way.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kodie+Feb 8 2005, 11:46 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what do you mean by head strong?
Arent they more independant than a maltese?

honestly... I dont know if i will ever get another breed after having a maltese! I dont think there is another breed that is such a momma's boy like Kodie!!








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=34175
[/B][/QUOTE]


Hi,
I mean they are very stubborn.. They are very smart but they do what they want when they feel like it. As one person mentioned before yorkies are full of energy. Maltese have energy too but it is completely different. 

Chester knows how to jump on his crate and up the stool. I placed his crate and the stepladder in a way like they do on TV. That was by accident. I had happened to leave the stool by his crate after getting some dishes. The Crate is very small in height and the stepladder is plastic and the stairs are very thick... Any way he was doing this all day in the kitchen.. Jumping on top of his crate then of the other side then he would run up the ladder two stairs and then jump down the other end. 

So my husband came home and Chester did it for him.
The next week I told our niece, look what Chester can do... and Chester just stood there like I was crazy. It was so funny. The moment she was gone he was at it again. 

I had an other Maltese before, 10 or 12 years ago. My first Maltese was very clam loving she was a yapper too but she always wanted to be right by your side every moment. She watched TV and kept my company. She would jog with me around the track and yes she was way ahead of me. She loved long walks.

Books always have pictures of yorkies and Maltese together and compare them. So I got a yorkie for my husband’s birthday. Chester is very smart but he is not a lap dog. Yes he will sit in your lap but for 5 min and then he is off again. 

Even Chelsey Watches TV... Chester watches us and basically guards the house not that we ask him too. He does not walk he runs through the house like lightning speed. He was very very hard to train to go on Wee wee pad... not because he didn't know because he did not want to. Chelsey and my first Maltese Missy learned very quickly. They also say that malts love to please their masters. 

With yorkies Masters learn to please them







if you know what I mean. 

I'm not trying to discourage anyone from getting a yorkie... I would never do that ... they are very sweet and loving dogs as well but their personality are completely different. I say yorkies are for every puppy... they do not grow out of puppy stage. They have lots of energy. Again each dog is different. As you can tell I had to get an other Maltese and I am so happy I did. Chelsey fits my personality better and Chester is perfect for my husband. So it worked out well.


Our yorkie Chester and our Maltese Chelsey get along great.










Sorry about the long post ,


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

What a great a description of a Yorkie, Chester's Mom!

Has anyone seen that commercial in TV where the Yorkie just jumps up and down, up and down....? Bong, bong, bong!

They're like kids with ants in their pants - can't sit still!

Of course, Yorkie people wouldn't have it any other way! They are very smart little guys and VERY entertaining. You just have to know that you're getting a ball of energy beforehand. 

I don't think they really ever settle down do they? Friends had one who lived to the ripe old age of 16 and Timmy was fesity and full of pep nearly to the end.

And they DO live life on their own terms!

I personally like the quieter, more placid Maltese disposition.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nichole_@Feb 8 2005, 11:53 AM
> *Hey Traci!  Just out of curosity, are you considering getting another Malt?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=34182*


[/QUOTE]


Yes, I am leaning toward the malt anyway...
Everyone knows that I want a girl VERY badly...he he...but I knew that I LOVED the little yorkie at the vet's office...and I have always thought Shih's were cute too...so when I saw that they were on the "allergy" list too...I thought I would do some comparing. I LOVE Brinkley's personality and that he is so easy to train. He is SO smart and loving...he has especially gotten more lovey and settled since his neutering. I probably will get a malt anyway, but just exploring other options!







The ONLY things about him that drive me nuts are his barking, which has improved some...his aggression toward other dogs...and his tearstaining. Other than that, he is perfect!!!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

You will want to get his barking under control before you get another dog anyway, so you'll have time to think about which breed is right. Just like kids, dogs pick up bad habits from one another.

And he'll definately have to work on his attitude towards other dogs before becoming a big brother. Some dogs never do well with other dogs and have to stay only dogs, so keep that in the back of your mind, too.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Feb 8 2005, 12:24 PM
> *You will want to get his barking under control before you get another dog anyway, so you'll have time to think about which breed is right. Just like kids, dogs pick up bad habits from one another.
> 
> And he'll definately have to work on his attitude towards other dogs before becoming a big brother. Some dogs never do well with other dogs and have to stay only dogs, so keep that in the back of your mind, too.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=34190*


[/QUOTE]


I have thought about both those issues, and have considered getting another sooner rather than later to maybe help with both habits...especially the aggression. Is that dumb?


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Feb 8 2005, 11:42 AM
> *I wondered if they were as loyal/clingy/follow you around/up your butt like as the maltese. I love it...so I would want another to be that way.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Just curious... if you love the Maltese personality, etc. and are trying to find another breed that is like the Maltese, why even consider another breed? Why not just get the "real deal"?


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn+Feb 8 2005, 12:57 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have thought about both those issues, and have considered getting another sooner rather than later to maybe help with both habits...especially the aggression. Is that dumb?
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=34205
[/B][/QUOTE]

Kallie always barked at other dogs and was really saying, "I'm scared, keep away." I was concerned about how she would act with Catcher. At first she was scared of him and had her tail between her legs and tried to get away from him. He was wanting to play and she really didn't even know how. But it took a little time and now they play very well together but he is the alpha and she still is a bit afraid of him. 

Since Brinkley is so young I think he would probably do fine with a puppy and would probably be a lot better dog in the long run.... go for it!!!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom+Feb 8 2005, 01:00 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just curious... if you love the Maltese personality, etc. and are trying to find another breed that is like the Maltese, why even consider another breed? Why not just get the "real deal"?








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=34207
[/B][/QUOTE]

i just like to explore my options...I am SO in love with Brinkley...I would hate to miss out on another good thing too...ya know? But, although the others sound like GREAT pets too...some of the things that I REALLY like about Brinkley (malts) the others don't have....so it will probably be a malt anyway...


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

I don't know if I agree with some of the statements of the shih-tzu's... call me loyal if you will... 

They have hair not fur, so like a maltese they don't shed. Muffin was always kept in a puppy cut, and Louie is definitly a puppy cut kind of guy. 
We didn't have any trouble housebreaking either dog... that is my one complaint about Tini, I think she finally has it down, but she's over 7 months old. 

Muffin, was quite the little lady. She was my sisters shadow (this may be hard to explain if you don't know what my parents old house looks like...but I'll try).
Every morning my sister would come downstairs to go to the bathroom. Muffin would be waiting at the bottom of the steps, and followed her into the bathroom (never figured out why). She would then sit at her feet as she ate breakfast, not begging, just gaurding Gretchen. That's just how Muffin (or 'baby' as Gretchen called her) was. 

Louie (or 'boyfriend) on the other hand, is one of the funniest dogs I have ever seen. He really likes to share the pillow at night with you, likes to cuddle on the couch...but he also likes to race around the house. He has one blue and one brown eye which just adds to his personality! He LOVES Tini. He's not jealous of all the attention she gets, but if he thinks it's too much he will crawl on your lap and so she can move over. They really are the cutest pair. I'll post a picture! 


Just my two cents though... 
I'm proably partial being that I have had two GREAT experiences with shih-tzus. I was so torn about whether I wanted a shih-tzu or maltese during my search. I told myself if you get a maltese, you have to get a shih-tzu later in life!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by nataliecmu_@Feb 8 2005, 01:26 PM
> *I don't know if I agree with some of the statements of the shih-tzu's... call me loyal if you will...
> 
> They have hair not fur, so like a maltese they don't shed. Muffin was always kept in a puppy cut, and Louie is definitly a puppy cut kind of guy.
> ...


[/QUOTE]









Awww..I bet they are like maltese...alot of their temperament and personality differences probably depend on the genes and other things....
Now you make me want to consider one....I am SO on the fence...he he....
What about a mix...







You "anti-mixers" don't throw stones...just an idea....


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Feb 8 2005, 02:02 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

You can find em!!!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

Here I am with my two babies!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by nataliecmu_@Feb 9 2005, 09:39 AM
> *Here I am with my two babies!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


Awww....what a great picture!!!!!
Both babies are beautiful!!!!!!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Ok, so the people that are against "paper pets" don't stone me...but I did look in the local paper to see if there were any shih-tzu breeders with pups in my area. I knew we had a woman down the highway from me that had a sign in her yard, and low and behold, she had an add in the paper. So, I called her the other day. She had one boy left...(I am looking for a girl...WHEN I get one...) Her prices were reasonable and she said she would have another litter ready later (don't remember when she said).

Sooo, today I had to take Spencer, one of my cats to the vet. When I walked in, there was a young couple with an ADORABLE black and white puppy in their lap! I asked if it was a Shih tzu and she said yes. I asked where she got it, and she named the same lady that I called down the highway from me. Anyway, he was a precious pup with the CUTEST face! 
His name was Oreo, and I REALLY could have dog-napped him! They had him 3 months, so he was maybe 5 or 6 months. (he was there for shots) A total cutey!
She had good things to say about the breeder and her place.
So, while I was back with Spencer, I asked Doc if he was familiar with her and if she brought her dogs to her. He said she did...and that her dogs and pups were well taken care of and that she had healthy pups and they were all really pretty!







I kept thinking of that FACE on that Oreo!!!







What a doll!!!
Anyway, I absolutely cannot get another right now...but I am seriously leaning in that direction...of the Shih Tzu. 

OH! :new_Eyecrazy: I can't believe that I forgot this part!!! The couple with the pup also had a maltese. His name is Cocktail!!!!







I asked about the differences. She said the Malt was more laid back and calm and that Oreo was hyper, but that may just be puppy she said. She said Oreo was friendly and smart, although the potty training was not going as well for them. But he is still a baby too...









Just had to share....


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

Well that good that you found a good breeder. I do find maltese to be more layed back.
not to be negitive but i had also wanted a Shih Tzu until I heard that you can not leave them alone in the house. I heard you could come home to a riped up house as they don't like to be left a lone. ( I have never had one so I don't know how true that is) but that an other resons why I got a maltese.

Let us know when you get your puppy.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Chelsey my daughter's shi tzu was left alone in the home all day long (my daughter & her husband work long hours in the restaurant industry) and she never ripped or destroyed anything. The only thing was that she was not 100% housebroken. But not her fault, she was not trained right.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Traci--what does your hubby think about getting another baby?


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Feb 12 2005, 01:11 PM
> *Traci--what does your hubby think about getting another baby?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=35035*


[/QUOTE]


He is not for it until one of the cats kicks the bucket-(his words)...







. We really need to pay some bills off first. I am trying to think with my head, not my heart







.


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

I was telling my mom about this thread last night as we were watching Tini and Louie play. I just think they are great buddy-breeds. I love Tini, she is my little princess, but I never would have left the breeders house without Louie!!!


----------



## Brit'sMom (Aug 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chelsey_@Feb 11 2005, 08:48 PM
> *Well that good that you found a good breeder.  I do find maltese to be more layed back.
> not to be negitive but i had also wanted a Shih Tzu until I heard that you can not leave them alone in the house.  I heard you could come home to a riped up house as they don't like to be left a lone.  ( I have never had one so I don't know how true that is) but that an other resons why I got a maltese.
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I do have to say that this is DEFINITLEY not the norm! In fact, most times the opposite is true. I have had shih tzu's before and now I have shih-poo and of course Brit'ny. They get along GREAT, the perfect big brother little sister relationship. I got Cisco over 9 years ago for a Christmas present. I wanted a yorkie, but my mom wasn't having it, she had grown up with poodles and shih-tzus. I liked the shih-tzu but didn't like how flat the face was. We saw an ad in the paper (sorry guys) for a shih-poo, we had NO idea what they would look like but they were hypoallergenic (sp?) and small.

WOW was he the cutest thing! He looks a lot like a maltese, a big one. He is VERY independent. WHile Brit'ny follows me everywhere and loves to sleep nose to nose with me and can be held for hours, Cisco rather just lay by your feet. He is incredibly smart and was self-potty trained within 2 weeks of bringing him home. He knows how to "get his blanket" before he jumps on the couch, eat his food or drink water on command, sit, lay, rollover, give "dap" (handshake kinda), turn on the T.V., leave the room, be quiet, get his "baby" (even when there are 12 other toys around), get his Basketball, "take a picture", get his leash, get in the backseat of the car, and like a thousand other things ALL WITHOUT FORMAL TRAINING.

Brit'ny on the other hand is a princess, does things her way, but is very very dependent on me.

Also I think Brit must have some terrier in her (lol j/k) because she tends to get VERY hyper sometimes! She runs around the house in circles, and everytime my boyfriend comes over she barks at him untill he picks her up

These are the two best dogs Ive had in my life and I love them!


----------



## Luvmypupster (Jul 12, 2003)

I have one of each! When I first started my quest to find my perfect lap baby I originally wanted a yorkie. I have always been atracted to both yorkies and malts, they are both just so adorable! My sister-in-law talked me out of the yorkie because of that "terrier" reputation. I was told how gentle and sweet natured the maltese breed was and what wonderful little lap dogs they were. I bought my little maltese and love him very much but he is not sweet natured to just anyone. He's very much a one person dog. He's devoted to me, follows me around like my shadow but really isn't as much as a lap dog as I was expecting. He's in my lap when it's his choice, not mine. He was a breeze to house break but is very yappy and he does have some aggressive tendencies. He also doesn't really play much and I was expecting him to be playful. But in all I have never had a more devoted dog. Bentley suffered from seperation anxiety when I would leave the house and get very depressed, wouldn't eat, wouldn't get off the couch, wouldn't go potty even if someone other than I was home home with him. Since I had always wanted a yorkie when I started thinking of adding another dog to the house I was determined that I would get a yorkie. I brought Mia home on Bentley's second birthday. It was the best thing I could have ever done for him. He no longer has seperation anxiety and seems much happier. I quickly learned that the bad reputation that yorkies have, wasn't always true. Maybe my yorkie is an exception to the rule but Mia is not hyper, she is much more playful than Bentley, she actually plays fetch and plays with her mass number of toys (something Bentley does not do) but she has more inactive time than play time. She also is much more of a lap baby and loves to be in my lap much more than him. She will actually sit in my lap or allow me to hold her and rock her for an entire length of a movie. Our TV/movie watching time pretty much consist of Bentley laying beside me in the rocker and Mia snuggled up in my arms being rocked. Mia is not a barker, in fact she rarely barks at all. She too follows me around, so I have 2 little shadows at my feet







She is very sweet natured and more social than my malt. She is however more toddler like in that, if she's quite...you better go find her because she probably has found something to get into, I also have to watch her more closely about putting things in her mouth. If she were to find a rock, a penny, thread, leaf, piece of plastic or whatever..she will try and eat it. Hair care is a breeze with the yorkie, if you were to get a matt it comes out very easy so I find keeping a yorkie in long coat is a breeze. It's pretty much my opinion that you are going to find a variety of temperament and personality traits with both breeds, just like us humans. Some of us a yappy, aggressive, etc and some of us are not . My yorkie is a little smaller than my malt, she's 5 lbs and he is 7 lbs.
They do love to snuggle with each other and ever so often Mia talks Bentley into a good game of chase.


----------



## sherylmint (Nov 27, 2004)

I was originally going to get a Yorkie and a Maltese. I no longer can handle or carry a large dog and Flurry is my first small dog. I fell so in love with the Malts cheerful outlook on life, the way he hops along with sunshine. I decided to get him a kindred spirit, another Malt they are two peas in a pod. He gets along great with my samoyed mix who is 15 yrs old, 16 next month! I believe a Maltese loves companionship human and dogs regardless of the dogs breed.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sherylmint_@Feb 20 2005, 10:07 PM
> *I was originally going to get a Yorkie and a Maltese. I no longer can handle or carry a large dog and Flurry is my first small dog. I fell so in love with the Malts cheerful outlook on life, the way he hops along with sunshine. I decided to get him a kindred  spirit, another Malt they are two peas in a pod. He gets along great with my samoyed mix who is 15 yrs old, 16 next month! I believe a Maltese loves companionship human and dogs regardless of the dogs breed.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=36608*


[/QUOTE]
Sheryl, did I miss something? Did you get a new puppy recently... per the post above ??? Details!!!


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

I have 2 yorkies and just recently got our maltese (about 5 months ago). Our first baby was a yorkie and he is VERY special. We decided we wanted a playmate for Rocky and was so attached to yorkies and so stuck on the breed that we got Haley, our second yorkie. We never thought we would own another breed, however we came across Maya who is the love of our lives! Rocky has never been happier bc him and Maya maltese are INSEPERABLE! Haley is happy to be she is more independent although she does play with them frequently. I Have to say that it really depends on the dog that you get. There is no way to really stereotype a breed, ofcourse there are general characteristics, but every dog is different. All 3 of mien are different and my 2 yorkies are completely night and ady from eachother. I dont find any of my dogs to be yappy, but if I had to say Maya maltese likes to bark the most. There is nothing like the affection of a maltese, and there is nothing like the loyalty of my yorkies. I love having each breed and I am So glad that we opted to have different breeds in our house. I think it was the best choice that we made. I also happen to find yorkie and maltese's very similar in terms of care, although personality wise every dog is different, taking care of them is the same. A yorkies coat (hair) is easier to take care of in my opinion. Its really hard to turn downa cute yorkie puppy







I dont think youll regret adding any addition to your family


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

When I went to get Noriko, the breeder had yorkies all over the place. They were all running around the house happily. Yorkies are a tempting breed. They are so beautiful. But I still like Maltese' hair better. But the temperment was great! So happy and playful. I was so overwhelmed with all the dogs running around that I didn't even notice there was one sitting on my lap! HAHAHA. They really are sweet.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Luvmypupster... Mia sounds just like Kodie! Kodie is a total lap dog... LOVES me to hold him, sit on my lap...anything where he is with me. He VERY playful! Active... he cries when i dont play with him...haha.. He does freak out when i leave him though... he is very attached. 
I think in my opinion each dog is somewhat different and breeding has a lot to do with the personality or traits of the dog. Just what i have seen after seeing about 10 different maltese's throughout the 1 1/2yrs I have had kodie. I always like to compare.. haha.
for example.. kodie has a HIGH pitched bark just like his mama.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chelsey_@Feb 11 2005, 09:48 PM
> *Well that good that you found a good breeder.  I do find maltese to be more layed back.
> not to be negitive but I had also wanted a Shih Tzu until I heard that you can not leave them alone in the house.  I heard you could come home to a riped up house as they don't like to be left a lone.  ( I have never had one so I don't know how true that is) but that an other resons why I got a maltese.
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Now that I have heard some responces it's too bad I missed out on a Shih Tzu.
I also read that information in a book. They had one in the humaine sociaty 12 years ago and I was thinkg of adopting her. I also had a neighbour downstirs in our building that had a Sihh Tzu. It was very cute quiet and she confirmed what the book said. She never left her alone for more then 15 min. It's to bad cause i really wanted that puppy. I was going to college at the time so I wanted a dog that could stay at home for a few hours until I returned. 

My second option was a maltese, but i'm very glad I got missie, my first maltese puppy. 
With Chester our yorkie we were just driving around that day looking at different dog but we fell in love with him... especially My husband we could not leave him behind. So we got chester our yorkie. 

Something was still missing for me. I had to get an other maltese. So we got Chelesy last year. Now I'm a malte lover for life.

My dentist receptionisist brought her cooker spaniel to work yesterday. She was so sweet , I could have taken her home too. She told me she was a completly different dog a year ago. She got her from an other owner , that never took her out side.
She was very anti social and jumpy. Yesterday she was just the swetest thing... she is now a lapdog and loves people. She said she take her every were with her , lots of love and kisses that what changed her. oh she also keeps her shaved every two weeks and she does not shed at all because she shaves her. She still has lots of hair but none came out on me.


----------

